# Dead Bodies Everywhere, Scales, fins, flippers, guns, and rods!!!!



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Went southeast about 30 milish and started marking, when we saw a spot that lit up we decided to anchor. First dive, no luck, came back with little for the effort other than the beautiful scenary. Next dive was a little better but not by much. We caught more fish by rod and reel than the boat could handle in between dives (April was filling the boxes all day and SHE CAN FILL THE BOXES!!!)








Seemed like the rod and reels were the ticket. Loaded up the boat. One after another Mingo, Trigger, Grouper, over and over. The Red Snapper were coming up in force too. Finaly after the boxes were full we decided to move to another spot. We were all wore out because we were all constantly wrestling monster fish. Decided to hit a last dive spot. Third dive of the day. We anchored up and dropped in, hit the bottom and there was everything everywhere. I got my beautiful wife the most guorgious shell I have seen yet and a Lobster and I look around and see my friends with stringers loaded with Lobster. We surface and talk about how great a dive it was and rename the spot 'Miracle Rock' it was so full of life and everything. No boats around. Miles from everything. We filled the boat and left. We didn't have a 'Team Recess' Day but we had a great day!

April, Steve, Paul, Lane, Dave and Derik


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

This was such an awesome trip, I cant thank you enough for taking us along


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

It was a pleasure having you!


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

nICE CATCH !


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, great mixed bag..... looks like you caught almost 1 of every legal fish out there, with a few lobster to top it off.... very nice...


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Impressive variety of fish!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

A little taste of victory.

Lobster, potatoes and Shimp boiled in Zaterans with a little Crawfish Linguine. A combo dinner courtesy of GOM and Joe Patties. :thumbup:









MMMMM it was good. Gonna be working on the fish the next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Gonna be workin on the boat tomorrow hehehe


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and April would be a welcome addition to any fishing crew because she can catch fish!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Im willing to bet April could out fish atleast 60% of the people on this forum and that may be a low estimate, every time I turned around her rod was bent over and she's throwing another mingo or trigger in the box. Girl's got skills for sure


----------

